# A new journal



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah ! It's my turn to make a jounal :heh: 
The tank and the cabinet is not arrived so let me introduce to you the.........accessories   (Sound likes a MC yeah ? :heh
Joking enough,and this is my DIY hanging T8 Fixture.








Its made of half a 28cm diameter pipe,saw out ? yes !  Then with 2 parabolic reflector from sylvania.Some electric wire, done ! But its not my works,i just bought from a friend of mine :heh: :heh: 









Then to the substrate.
This layout im intend to do an iwagumi then i bought some aquasoil and toumaline BC,ah some lava stone (use as bacteria homes) included.









Then this is the rocks,the same rocks that in my 20 gal iwagumi.









** i'll update when the tank and the cabinet is arrive.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking good zQ! Another vietnamese member wooHoo!! They carry ADA products in Vietnam too?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes,there's an ADA agent store in Sai Gon too :heh:


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

This is the hardscape i've did when the tank and the cabinet arrived.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry for the bad pics above,here are some better pics.
Aquasoil in :








Water and plants in.








Still lacking of some eleocharis acularis,they will come tomorrow.
Ah,forgot about some specs :
Tank : 80x40x40
Filter : atman 3338
Lighting : DIY fixture with 4x t8 bulb and sylvania reflector.
Plants : Eleocharis Pavula,Glosso,Riccia,E.tenellus and a very small eleocharis sp that i dont know its ID.


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Looks great~~


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

zQ. said:


> This is the hardscape i've did when the tank and the cabinet arrived.


I saw this and thought the idea of a rubble slope was amazing - didn't realise you were going to put aquasoil over the top! It's a shame to be honest as this would have made a really unique scape IMHO!

I could just picture it with a sea of low growing plants on the flat area and the rubble mount rising up out of them...


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

> I saw this and thought the idea of a rubble slope was amazing - didn't realise you were going to put aquasoil over the top!


+1 A really unique scape.

But I like this one too. I'm not a fan of iwagumi tank style but some are very nice and cool.
Really want to see it in a few weeks cuz I think its a good start (love what you do with the soil). I'll look forward to the updates.


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice tank!

The only thing taking my attention was the small rock in the middle-back. I think I liked the first scape more, but after the plants fill in your scape will look awesome.

And, I see you have ADA over there, why not change the ATMANs green tubing with the ADA glass tubing?..


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you all for your comments.
I'll update the pic as soon as possible.
@Ed_seeley :
I cant plant eleocharis if there are no AS.
@Lordsul :
About the tubing,i think i'll change the original lily pipe by the FLO pipe,but some time :heh: it is now too much for my student pocket.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Good job ku mập!
Go ahead to update the new pics!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

zQ. said:


> Thank you all for your comments.
> I'll update the pic as soon as possible.
> @Ed_seeley :
> I cant plant eleocharis if there are no AS.


I know, and I'm sorry that I didn't explain that I think what you've done with the slope covered in aquasoil looks great too; the bare rubble just caught my eye and set me off thinking..... 
(Always a dangerous thing when I start thinking!  )


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Ewww,another sounds scaaaaaryyyyy :heh: 
@ Blue : Of course it's a gud job :heh: 
@ ALL : The next update is tomorrow,when i got e.acularis.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry for the late update.
And this is the tank after 3 weeks.








having algea problems,but slightly.There are 3 kind of them,they are Brush algea,thread algea and BBA(a liltte bit)
The BBA is appear right after i put in some active carbon.
Phew,im just an algea grower  I've made 10+ tanks but only 2 tanks are algea free


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

That slope of lava rock got me thinking also, That is a great way to keep up circulation in the substate so it does not sufficate the bacteria.. I like! Oh and by the way Nice looking tank!!!!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Looking good. Sure the Otos and other will deal with the algae soon!


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

looking good zQ
How do you ferts your tank?


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Now i just dose Brighty K and Green Brighty after water change,and the water change period is 2 day.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm IME i dose my 20gal tank with fertz daily.. ( Brighty K, and Brighty K Step Series ) and increase its co2 level..(not to the level that kills- rely on your drop checker on that.. mine is on light green..) .. by doing this i am able to keep the algae at bay... it might be because that the plants have enough nutrition to grow at optimum level so the algae would have a tough time..( but remember.. at any chance they have they will grow)..

Thats my view at least.. hope it solves your algae prob.. and btw add em' otos and amanos


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Nah,cant find any otos here  And i cant keep yamato too


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Aug 18 :
I've re-scaped this tank a liltle bit.But after that i've got a massive algea bloom.
And this is what it looks like right now.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

The algeas are Slightly disappear.
But there are still much of them.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Got a 500ml bottle of Flourish excel,and then this is it after the treatment at 28-9-07.
Will get a new pic tonight.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

And pic from tonight.


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Much better!
but still much to recover! Good Luck!


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Great! Its looks much more natural compared to when you first set it up ...

Nice Work!


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice. I'm glad the algae cleared up.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Thank you for yours comments.
here a pic that i just taken 5 min ago.


----------

